# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور آزاد 94

## soghrat

ثبت نام دانشگاه ازاد کنکورش هنوزهست یاتمام شده؟اگه هست ازکجاثبت نام کنیم؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بچها لطفاسریع جواب بدید ممنون

----------


## Aguila Roja

دوسال هست ک کنکور ازاد و سراسری یکی شده !

----------


## soghrat

میشه توضیح بدید لطفا
یعنی کنکور سراسری شرکت میکنیم بعد انتخاب دانشگاه رو میزنیم ازاد؟

----------


## sinae2011

> میشه توضیح بدید لطفا
> یعنی کنکور سراسری شرکت میکنیم بعد انتخاب دانشگاه رو میزنیم ازاد؟


بله امسال هم احتمالا اینجوریه

----------


## reza0

> میشه توضیح بدید لطفا
> یعنی کنکور سراسری شرکت میکنیم بعد انتخاب دانشگاه رو میزنیم ازاد؟


البته يه سري رشته محل ها هست كه بدون كنكور هست 
از سايت زير ميتونين ببينين
azmoon.org

----------

